# On my way to fishermens paradise today.



## Wallijig (Jul 11, 2011)

Have to go to work about 1 1/2 hr out of town today. Good thing about it is it in in Spirit Lake Ia. Home of Berkley fishing.
I am going to have to hit the factory outlet store when I drive by.   
One can find pole with slight blemishes in handle, spools of line that maybe a alittle short, & discontinued products, all at discounted prices. Poles & reels that have been refurbished, plus all the new stuff also.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 11, 2011)

Awe man that sounds like fun. I'd certainly get in trouble there I'm sure!

Take pictures so we can live the dream too. :LOL2:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 11, 2011)

:mrgreen: I'm green with envy.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 11, 2011)

I got there after looking around was kinda disappointed. 
They had great selections of gulp alive which I was looking for, however it cost more then I could by it at local sporting goods stores. The gulp alive which was discounted 50% & more was all for saltwater fishing(ie: the squid, crab, eel, shrimp), not much use for land locked fisherman from midwest. 
I was mainly planning on getting extra blades & battery pack for Berkley cordless fillet knife, I got earlier this yr. They never even had them in stock either.   They had tons of reels & poles marked down, but I am not in market for new setup at this time. 

I did leave though with couple tubs of Gulp Alive that I did not see carried at local places. Debated though, knowing if it was in stock sometime or order it at local place I could get it cheaper.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 11, 2011)

Awe man....now I'm disappointed too. I was hoping for a big score. :mrgreen: 

Sorry it wasn't what you were expecting.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 11, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Awe man....now I'm disappointed too. I was hoping for a big score. :mrgreen:
> 
> Sorry it wasn't what you were expecting.



x2! ](*,) 

However, I'm stopping by Canadian Tire on my way home tonight to get some snap swivels! So, that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 11, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Awe man....now I'm disappointed too. I was hoping for a big score. :mrgreen:
> ...



A tire store selling fishing gear?


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 11, 2011)

fender66 said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > fender66 said:
> ...



Sure he could get them cheaper there, then at "Fishing Swivel Factory Outlet Store"


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 11, 2011)

canadian tire is like a mini walmart,they sell eveything.princess auto up here is like your harbour freight


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 12, 2011)

fender66 said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> > fender66 said:
> ...



Ha ha, yep! "Crappie Tire" is a Canadian tradition! They sell everything - hardware, electronics, automotive, outdoor gear etc. They actually have a pretty good selection of fishing gear at decent prices. Kinda like Walmart, but just for guys!


----------



## shamoo (Jul 13, 2011)

That SUX, sorry you were disappointed.


----------

